# uk midlands??



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

Any one in the midlands want to form a toy breed meet up?

I cant find any on the internet 

xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

i live in the midlands..............Angie


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

hi! looks like it will be just me and you then!! LOL just kidding, Do you know of any meet ups around? I dont mind travelling around the midlands to go to them but they all seem to be in london :-( XX


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

Why don't you come to the Longcoat Show on the 7th Dec at polesworth in Tamworth you will meet lots of people and around 70 or more Chihuahuas.......Angie


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

wow that sounds good, ill see if i can get!! are other toy breeds allowed to go ? i think my king charles would be a lil sad if i left him behind lol...xx


----------



## Karen-b- (Dec 28, 2008)

were in middlands u from?


----------



## Beau's mummy xx (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi im new to the site,
im in the midlands (derby) but will travel, i get my 1st baby chi a week monday im callin him beau, would be great to meet people and stay in touch xx


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

hi Beaus mummy!! Im in lincoln i used to live near derby  id love to go to a meet up, but they are always down south or in london it seems...or america lol!x


----------



## Beau's mummy xx (Jan 20, 2009)

pinkglitterybunny said:


> hi Beaus mummy!! Im in lincoln i used to live near derby  id love to go to a meet up, but they are always down south or in london it seems...or america lol!x


Hi pinkglitterbunny x 

Oh your not to far at all and i would definatly love to meet up and stay in touch that would be lovely :cheer:,xx

Yeah i no what you mean all the meets ive read so far seem to be either london or in america which sadly i wont beable to get to , so its great that we can start meeting you neva no it may grow but for now we wil meet its great x

o my name is lianne whats yours? i havent got my chi yet hes coming home a week monday carnt wait xxx


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

hiya my names Leah, i pm'd you  x


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi both i live in Leicester and i've had chihuahuas for 21 years now i show/breed/judge ............Theres lots of shows around the midland Newark/derby/coventry...........Hope to chat soon Angie


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

oh wow id like to go to a show, i always feel a bit threatened though incase they are bitchy? not that i would take part in a show my baby isnt for showing... 

How are the shows? are other toy breeds allowed to come visit and watch? xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Yes if it's a general open show or champ show.............Not all show people are bitchy some are very nice and helpfull lol...........Angie


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

that sounds really nice and to meet with other small breed owners sounds great!! i bet me and lianne will find a way of going to them!!

How do we find out where and when they are, is there a website??

xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

look at showresults and go on fossdata or highampress that will tell you all the showresults and when the shows are on.....I'am judging in( Derby Belper) this year spire toy dog i'am doing the chihuahuas both coats


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

thanks so much for the info!! wow derby is not far at all i will hope to see you there!! xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

That would be fun you can see me judge lol


----------



## Eve (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Im new here, been having a nosing around for a while

I live in Warwick and recently got my first chi baby she is now 12 weeks and called Princess Amber.

Shes my first ever puppy so its really exciting time at the moment. 

Im interested in meeting up. The only chis ive ever seen in person are mine, her mum and brothers! Dont think there's too many of them around here!


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

who did you get your little one from


----------



## Eve (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi there, I got her from Spengretta in Northampton.


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

ooo we are getting quite a few people now!! Sunshine id love to see you judge, what month are you doing the show?? x

Welcome Eve! Princess Amber looks gorgeous xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

Not for a long time yet in november!!


----------



## dinkydogs (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi peeps just read this thread ' are you all still meeting i'm in nottm abnd have three chi pups 'can i join if your still meeting 
Angie


----------



## coco-flo (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi i am from the midlands leicestershire!!


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Coco Flo I am not too far from you, I'm in Northampton


----------



## coco-flo (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi deme sorry i lost this thread some how lol, i used to live in northampton moulton.


----------



## Chelle (Oct 13, 2011)

can i join in too, i am in Peterborough, not too far from some of you.


----------



## Goldylocks (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi All, new here, but I see the thread hasn't been used for a while. If anyone is still interested we would love to meet up with you for a chat/sniff.

Charlie, my Chi and I live with the rest of our pack ( 2 JR's, 1 Yorkie, 1 Chorkie and my Mom) in Brownhills in Walsall. We are close to Lichfield, Tamworth, Bilston etc.

If you fancy a meet up let me know. 

Hugs Angie (another one)


----------



## BlissInAbyss (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi I got a 6 month old girl today and live near Coleshill. Not too far from
You at all!!!


----------



## Goldylocks (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi,

My name is Angie, great to hear from you.

Coleshill isnt too far, perhaps we could meet somewhere in the middle for a Chihuahua meet with my 3mth old girl and my 1yr old boy Charlie. I have to go to Coventry some time soon to stud Charlie out so I will look at the map to see where Coleshill is.

Angie


----------



## BlissInAbyss (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi I'm just outside Coleshill so closer to Coventry. I'm Helen by the way. Let me know when it would be good to meet up. First time Chi owner!! )


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi, im Rachel and i have a 6 month old Chi called Honey. I live in Shropshire, West Mids and would love for Honey to meet some other Chi's. She is very scared of other big dogs (when on walks etc) so would love for her to meet and play (omg can she play!) other Chi's xx


----------



## tinkerwolf (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi, I live in London but Ted and I are in Birmingham one day a week and in the Black Country one day a week too, it's not always easy to get time out but if there was a meet on I would try to make it


----------



## Goldylocks (Jun 26, 2011)

I was having a think of the kind of place to meet and so far I've come up with maybe a pub with a dog friendly garden (weather permitting) anyone else got any meet up place ideas in the Midlands.???


----------



## tinkerwolf (Aug 5, 2012)

Depends whereabouts, I take Ted to Himley Hall http://www.dudley.gov.uk/leisure-and-culture/parks-and-open-spaces/himley-hall/ a lot. Provided it's not sunny it's prety quiet and it's huge so you can kinda claim a space


----------



## marymary (Jul 4, 2012)

*u.k midlands*

Hallo

My name is mary, I live in Birmingham and have two boy chihuahuas called Rooney and Rio aged four and a half months, its nice to speak to other people from the midlands.


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

So when shall we organise a meet-up for ladies? Himley Hall looks lovely - just noticed there is a cafe there aswell  nice coffee hopefully!


----------



## Goldylocks (Jun 26, 2011)

Sounds like a good idea as long as they won't mind a few Chihuahua's turning up. I could only bring my older 3 as my 2 mini's are too small for harnesses. lol


----------



## tinkerwolf (Aug 5, 2012)

Sorry I said that then took him there for a couple of hours and only finally back on the laptop. I can't see them being concerned there are always loads of dogs there but because it's so big you have lots of space to yourself (unless it's sunny then all the part time dog walkers come out *rolls eyes*). Here are some more photos of it Flickriver: Most interesting photos from Himley Hall pool

I'm only usually around on Tuesday afternoons / evenings or Wednesday afternoons to meet in the Midlands so I'd just go ahead and pick a date and I'll come along if I can


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

That place I absolutely beautiful, I wish I could go.... :-(


----------



## tinkerwolf (Aug 5, 2012)

The funny thing is LBChi that here in the UK, Dudley (where it is) is considered not very nice which makes me laugh as Himley is paradise, especially for dogs


----------

